# Why is every thread relating to the spreadsheet getting deleted?



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Instead of deleting every thread, maybe lock it instead and leave an explanation as to why?

I can't see how a person providing a very useful tool to the community breaks any rules?


----------

